# Prof. Michael Schemann's research



## ramaz3207 (Aug 2, 2007)

Has any one read about Prof. Michael Schemann's research or his theory for IBS. Or has any one knows what medication or drug he was refering to in this rechearch . Does any one knows ant Doctor in the usa who follow this doctor reseach. Any help will be apriciate . Just forgot to mention I suffer from the D of the IBS Researchers at TUM are on the trail of causes of irritable bowel syndrome8/13/10Source: Technische Universität MünchenIrritable bowel syndrome makes life miserable for those affected - at least ten percent of the population. And what really rankles with many of them is that they are often labeled as hypochondriacs, since physical causes for irritable bowel have never been identified. Now, human biologists at Technische Universität München (TUM) have shed light on the issue: They have discovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut, which upset the sensitive balance of the bowel and are accompanied by sensitization of the enteric nervous system.Flatulence, constipation and diarrhea, nausea and stomach cramps: irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) turns digestion into a nightmare. Constant visits to the bathroom are often joined by sleep disturbances, headaches and backaches. In Germany alone, some 7 million people are affected by the disorder - and by the fact that their irritable bowel syndrome is often deemed psychosomatic. This is because the organic trigger of the disease has never been discovered, and consequently the various therapeutic interventions are as disappointing for the patients as they are for doctors. However, that may soon change, because now, for the first time, biologists in Munich have nailed down hidden physical causes of the cruel bowel disorder.Prof. Michael Schemann's research team at the TUM Department for Human Biology has managed to demonstrate that micro-inflammations of the mucosa cause sensitization of the enteric nervous system, thereby causing irritable bowel syndrome. Using ultrafast optical measuring methods, the researchers were able to demonstrate that mediators from mast cells and enterochromaffin cells directly activate the nerve cells in the bowel. This hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system upsets communication between the gut's mucosa and its nervous system, as project leader Prof. Schemann explains: "The irritated mucosa releases increased amounts of neuroactive substances such as serotonin, histamine and protease. This cocktail produced by the body could be the real cause of the unpleasant IBS complaints."The human biologists at TUM are blazing a trail as they follow this lead. Their current focus is to what extent nerve sensitization correlates with the severity of symptoms. Working with colleagues from Amsterdam, they have already substantiated the clinical relevance of their results: irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever. Thanks to funding from the German Research Foundation (DFG), the scientists are now investigating whether the improved symptoms are accompanied by a normalization of nerve activity.In the medium term, the successful identification of the active components will enable the development of effective drugs to treat irritable bowel syndrome. Even now, though, the TUM team have made life easier for many irritable bowel patients, in that they have shown that the chronic disorder does have physical causes and is not merely "imagined" Here the link to this research.Thanks


----------



## ramaz3207 (Aug 2, 2007)

ramaz3207 said:


> Has any one read about Prof. Michael Schemann's research or his theory for IBS. Or has any one knows what medication or drug he was refering to in this rechearch . Does any one knows ant Doctor in the usa who follow this doctor reseach. Any help will be apriciate . Just forgot to mention I suffer from the D of the IBS Researchers at TUM are on the trail of causes of irritable bowel syndrome8/13/10Source: Technische Universität MünchenIrritable bowel syndrome makes life miserable for those affected - at least ten percent of the population. And what really rankles with many of them is that they are often labeled as hypochondriacs, since physical causes for irritable bowel have never been identified. Now, human biologists at Technische Universität München (TUM) have shed light on the issue: They have discovered mini-inflammations in the mucosa of the gut, which upset the sensitive balance of the bowel and are accompanied by sensitization of the enteric nervous system.Flatulence, constipation and diarrhea, nausea and stomach cramps: irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) turns digestion into a nightmare. Constant visits to the bathroom are often joined by sleep disturbances, headaches and backaches. In Germany alone, some 7 million people are affected by the disorder - and by the fact that their irritable bowel syndrome is often deemed psychosomatic. This is because the organic trigger of the disease has never been discovered, and consequently the various therapeutic interventions are as disappointing for the patients as they are for doctors. However, that may soon change, because now, for the first time, biologists in Munich have nailed down hidden physical causes of the cruel bowel disorder.Prof. Michael Schemann's research team at the TUM Department for Human Biology has managed to demonstrate that micro-inflammations of the mucosa cause sensitization of the enteric nervous system, thereby causing irritable bowel syndrome. Using ultrafast optical measuring methods, the researchers were able to demonstrate that mediators from mast cells and enterochromaffin cells directly activate the nerve cells in the bowel. This hypersensitivity of the enteric nervous system upsets communication between the gut's mucosa and its nervous system, as project leader Prof. Schemann explains: "The irritated mucosa releases increased amounts of neuroactive substances such as serotonin, histamine and protease. This cocktail produced by the body could be the real cause of the unpleasant IBS complaints."The human biologists at TUM are blazing a trail as they follow this lead. Their current focus is to what extent nerve sensitization correlates with the severity of symptoms. Working with colleagues from Amsterdam, they have already substantiated the clinical relevance of their results: irritable bowel symptoms improved after treatment with an antihistamine known for its immune-stabilizing effect in the treatment of allergic reactions such as hay fever. Thanks to funding from the German Research Foundation (DFG), the scientists are now investigating whether the improved symptoms are accompanied by a normalization of nerve activity.In the medium term, the successful identification of the active components will enable the development of effective drugs to treat irritable bowel syndrome. Even now, though, the TUM team have made life easier for many irritable bowel patients, in that they have shown that the chronic disorder does have physical causes and is not merely "imagined" Here the link to this research.Thanks fogot to put the link to the webpage it is http://research-jobs-in-germany.com/51200/2010-08-12-researchers-at-tum-are-on-the-trail-of-causes-of-irritable-bowel-syndrome,sourcePageId=12290.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Inflammation has actually been discussed on the Board here from time to time. From what I read there this is fascinating stuff and makes me hopeful for the future.This is a great article and I appreciate you posting this.


----------



## ramaz3207 (Aug 2, 2007)

BQ said:


> Inflammation has actually been discussed on the Board here from time to time. From what I read there this is fascinating stuff and makes me hopeful for the future.This is a great article and I appreciate you posting this.


 Thank BQ, I Also hope that they may discover somthing in the near future


----------



## Syl (Dec 20, 2008)

The research by his group is rather novel. For example, in 2009 (reference below) his group reported that when they tested extracts from colon cells biopsied from IBS-C, IBS-D and healthy individuals on normal colonic tissue only the IBS-D and IBS-C extracts produced spike activity in the tissue sample. The extract from normal individuals did not. They also report the activity was due to the serotonin, histamine and tryptase levels in the extracts. The activation was inhibited by histamine receptor (H1-H3) antagonists, 5-HT3 receptor antagonist, and protease inhibition.Following on from this reseach recently his group reported positive results of a small trial on the use of ketotifen a second generation antihistamine and mast cell stabilizer (See reference below). I have not seen anything going on in this line of investigation in North America yet. Perhaps someone else has. Buhner, S. et al. Activation of Human Enteric Neurons by Supernatants of Colonic Biopsy Specimens From Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Gastroenterology 137, 1425-1434 (2009).Klooker, T. K. et al. The mast cell stabiliser ketotifen decreases visceral hypersensitivity and improves intestinal symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Gut 59, 1213-1221 (2010)


----------



## IBSDMom (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no additional links to add, but thanks for posting this. I'm always on the look out for credible theories on IBS-D. My son as just finished 10 days on Rifaximin without much change in symptoms. We are following Pimetal's protocol and will be getting another SIBO test this week. If I find anything I will post it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Working from effect to cause, it appears some low level of inflammation is what created the problem for me. The thing is you can wait and wait for the North American testing to be done; but if it is inflammation you have, you can presumably treat it in the same way I have and be done with the problem.Mark


----------



## Wishing&Hoping (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm, very interesting. I usually find my IBS is better in the summer. I'd always assumed it was because the sun is shining, which improves mood etc....... maybe it's related to the anthistamines I take for hayfever???!!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I,as a lay person have always insisted or 'had a gut feeling' pun intended,that inflammation has a lot to do with my own IBS but cannot justify it through negative colonoscopy results.Good news with this research though.


----------

